# Liv Hail in S - welche Variostütze?



## Florent29 (11. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

meine Freundin hat sich ein Alu-Hail in S bestellt, möchte aber gerne die arg kurze 100 mm Variostütze durch ein längeres Exemplar ersetzen.

Wewr von euch hat ein Hail in dieser Größe und kann mir sagen, was für eine Stütze da reinpasst bzw. wie tief man die in den Rahmen versenken kann? Auf den Bildern sieht es so aus, als ob da im Sitzrohr recht bald ein Knick käme und man diesbezüglich limitiert ist.

Danke!


----------



## Lenka K. (6. August 2019)

Wenn sie schon das Rad hat und weiss, wie viel Platz vorhanden ist, hilft diese Tabelle weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (27. August 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Wenn sie schon das Rad hat und weiss, wie viel Platz vorhanden ist, hilft diese Tabelle weiter.


Super diese Tabelle Lenka. K, bin zufällig gerade am Specialized Enduro comp 27.5 in Gr. S dran. Jetzt hat sie 125mm Giant Contact die aber 25cm gesamt Einschub hat und ins Specialized gehen nur 22cm.
Danke


----------



## Florent29 (28. August 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Wenn sie schon das Rad hat und weiss, wie viel Platz vorhanden ist, hilft diese Tabelle weiter.



Die Tabelle hat ein Bekannter von mir erstellt. Trotzdem danke.

Das Problem besteht weiter  und ist rein mit nachrechnen leider nicht lösbar.

Wir werden es jetzt mal mit einer One up versuchen, das scheinen die kürzesten auf dem Markt zu sein.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (5. September 2019)

Wieso kann man das nicht nachrechnen? 
Vielmehr können wir hier, selbst wenn wir das Liv schon gemessen hätten ohne Info 2 nix dazusagen was bei ihr passt.

1. Du musst wie weit du etwas ins Sitzrohr stecken kannst.
2. Du misst welchen Auszug die Dame fährt. Also Strecke von Stützenkopf/Sattelgestänge bis Sattelrohrklemme

Das rechnest du zusammen und hast damit die max. Gesamtlänge der Stütze

Mit dieser Gesamtlänge suchst du die Stütze(n) aus der Tabelle deren Gesamtlänge kürzer/gleich der max. möglichen Gesamtlänge ist/sind. 

Danach prüfst du noch ob der Verstellweg der auserkorenen Stütze kleiner gleich Maß 2 ist.

Et voila?

Heiße Kandidaten idR:
OneUp V2
OneUp V1
BikeYoke


----------

